# Whose The Man!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2008)

Get in my guard, get in my guard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[yt]VXNroQ1-dWs[/yt]

Okay that thur is funny!


----------



## exile (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## morph4me (Jul 3, 2008)

:lfao::lfao:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 3, 2008)

OK then...


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sad part is that there are really guys like that out there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Sad part is that there are really guys like that out there.


 
That is the sad part but it is also what makes the clip so funny!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 3, 2008)

And that right there is a distillation of what is in error with a lot of peoples opinions.

I've felt like saying this many times when confronted with TV-Couched-Martial-Artists - "Take it to the ground" my ****!  You bring anything close enough to grab me and I'm breaking it (well, cutting it off these days but still ).

Take out the trash ... :lol:.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope he is one of the anomalies on the evolutionary chain...


TFF!  Brian, good find! :lfao:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 3, 2008)

:lfao: ... :lol: ...  ... :lookie:

*pant* *pant* *pant*

Did he tap?

:lol2:  :roflmao:


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 3, 2008)

"Do NOT buy a lottery ticket today! Today is NOT your lucky day!"

rofl

:lfao:


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 3, 2008)

That wasn't a scissor kick. that would envolve too much skill for just about anybody in the UFC.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 3, 2008)

Weird.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 4, 2008)

That's so good I keep going back for more - so many good quotes, it's hard to pick, tho', for now:

"He sure wa'n't aroun' when I woke up!"

is a winner :lol:.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 4, 2008)

"Knock, knock."

"Who's there?"

"Kimura!"

:roflmao:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 4, 2008)

Muffinhead:  "Knock, knock."

Andy: "Who's there?"

Muffinhead: "Kimura!"

(Muffinhead charges in with waist bent and head down and gets guillotined and then DDT'ed by Andy)



Mufinhead: "Get in my guard! I Dare ya to get in my guard!"

(steel-toed football kick to crotch which brings muffinhgead's head up with jaw wide open right into waiting heel thrust with same boot).

All joking aside though:

Is anybody else mildly pissed off that BJJ/MMA folks insist on calling that particular lock a "Kimura"? Masahiko Kimura was a Judoka, therefore the proper way to address the lock would be by its Judo nomenclature, which is _udegarami._ Uncultured Philistines.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 4, 2008)

"Um, I'm not sure what happened after that sweet knee bar but I'm pretty sure he tapped out.  Cuz he sure wasn't around when i woke up."

LOL!  :boing2::boing1::roflmao::rofl::lool::whip::lfao::lol:


----------

